# Fresh start



## iqbal (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi All,

glad that i can join, hope to get more information in the forum , as i'm planning to create my own Bee Farm. gonna scoop more


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

What kind of bees will you use?


----------



## iqbal (Jan 27, 2016)

I dont know yet. I'm still surveying market of which bees are most suitable with tropical climate.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome. Please post some pictures when you get going. It is interesting to see beekeeping in other parts of the world.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Sweet. Will you blog it all?


----------



## iqbal (Jan 27, 2016)

I never do blog before but seems a good idea. Thank you everyone for such a warm welcome. Wish me luck.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Oh, And Welcome to beesource. :applause:


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forum....I hope you will indeed share your blog. Best of luck to you from California


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource, look forward to hearing your experiences!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

